# Happy Birthday Baloo!



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

From this:









To this:









in one year! Happy birthday you big goof ball!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Happy birthday.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Awww happy birthday to the handsome boy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Tinybee (May 22, 2013)

Happy birthday !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy bday ya big block head! up: Cute boy! I just want to put his noggin in a headlock and nuggie him.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Happy bday ya big block head! up: Cute boy! I just want to put his noggin in a headlock and nuggie him.


LOL! He would probably love that! :woof:


----------



## melrose143bella (Apr 29, 2013)

Awwww happy birthdayyyyyy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww we share the same bday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY pup! gemini's rule!!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

D'awww, he and my girl have close birthdays!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Baloo!


----------

